# Susan Westwood - Charlotte Nc Rant At Black Women



## Transformer (Oct 27, 2018)

I refuse to refer to her as “Parking Lot Pam”.


----------



## Transformer (Oct 27, 2018)

https://mobile.twitter.com/_StaceeJ

The cops arrived an hour later (first 911 operator didn’t dispatch them, so they had to call again). When the police arrived (one Black and one White), the Black officer started talking to her and she called the police to report (Blacks) “surrounding her” and “gang activity”


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 27, 2018)

I hope she was arrested for drunk in public.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 27, 2018)

Well she was evicted and fired from her job.
4 warrants - Simple Assault, Communicating Threats.


----------



## Transformer (Oct 27, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> Well she was evicted and fired from her job.



I’m not positive about that.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 27, 2018)

Transformer said:


> I’m not positive about that.


It is airing on the local news in Charlotte tonight.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 27, 2018)

http://www.wbtv.com/2018/10/27/cmpd...pI5SGZgx8UKUEj6mf_saNMCGz1KvqFwjz2MogdijFmqwo


----------



## Transformer (Oct 27, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> http://www.wbtv.com/2018/10/27/cmpd...pI5SGZgx8UKUEj6mf_saNMCGz1KvqFwjz2MogdijFmqwo



Well I’m glad to see this is being disseminated more.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 28, 2018)

@MzRhonda why do you say lies? 

The suspect is Susan Westwood. Susan says does she need to bring out her gun. She gets all the way up in Aunty face multiple times. 

I am so glad she got fired and evicted. She needed to also be charged with driving while intoxicated cause - especially if she drove home from the bar. 

She needs to prove she got a ride home. 



MzRhonda said:


> Lies....smh


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 28, 2018)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> @MzRhonda why do you say lies?
> 
> The suspect is Susan Westwood. Susan says does she need to bring out her gun. She gets all the way up in Aunty face multiple times.
> 
> ...


Under the picture she said she was threatened by them with bodily injury and she believed the threat could be carried out. Lies!!!!!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 28, 2018)

I think we are interpreting the blurb different. 

It says a woman ( I am assuming it was Aunty Chelle) told them that the suspect ( I am assuming wanted criminal Susan Westwood) was threatening bodily harm and believe she (Susan) would carry it out. 



MzRhonda said:


> Under the picture she said she was threatened by them with bodily injury and she believed the threat could be carried out. Lies!!!!!


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 28, 2018)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> I think we are interpreting the blurb different.
> 
> It says a woman ( I am assuming it was Aunty Chelle) told them that the suspect ( I am assuming wanted criminal Susan Westwood) was threatening bodily harm and believe she (Susan) would carry it out.


Aah yes we are I will edit my post.


----------



## nysister (Oct 28, 2018)

No job, no apartment and no sense. Plus criminal charges. She brought it on herself. It's not easy to be hired when you're over 40, let alone over 50. I hope she enjoys making less than 125K a year because that's the direction she's heading in. Bye Felicia.

I'm so glad the lovely ladies didn't respond in a way that made it hard for this to happen.

Hit them in the pockets! That's the only thing evil understands.


----------



## Lady S (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm not surprised Spectrum fired her.  Most companies at this point have a "don't embarrass us when you're off the clock" policies.  If you go viral doing something questionable, your butt is getting fired.  Which is why I don't understand why people who are loud and racist continue to put their government names and their employer on social media.  I'm not even that outspoken on FB, but stopped listing my current employer about 2 jobs ago.  Spectrum is still a trash company that keeps raising their rates, though.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 28, 2018)

Lady S said:


> I'm not surprised Spectrum fired her.  Most companies at this point have a "don't embarrass us when you're off the clock" policies.  If you go viral doing something questionable, your butt is getting fired.  Which is why *I don't understand why people who are loud and racist continue to put their government names and their employer on social media.*  I'm not even that outspoken on FB, but stopped listing my current employer about 2 jobs ago.  Spectrum is still a trash company that keeps raising their rates, though.


yt people feel they are untouchable and entitled...those rules don't apply to "them"


----------



## urbanchic (Oct 28, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> Well she was evicted and fired from her job.
> 4 warrants - Simple Assault, Communicating Threats.



Well I guess she won't still be making $125k. She better go find her baby daddy to bring in some income


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 28, 2018)

Personally I don’t know if I would have been able to keep my hands off her. 

When she Got so close that all you saw was her camera, me thinks I would have acted as if she pulled a gun and I had to stand my ground. 

Or I would have started screaming she is hitting me. Stop hitting me. And then laid in to her. 

Then call the police to tell them I was attacked. 

As a matter of fact. Let me get my story together for ifin this ever happens to me. 

1. Call the police to say I’ve beem attacked and attacker is following/stalking me

2. Video tape the initial aggressive behavior

3. If I can gets some licks in

4. Post on social media and get them fired 

5. Definitely sue and show up to all court hearings.


----------



## scoobygirl (Oct 28, 2018)

On the other site, someone made a great point that by giving these racists cutesy nicknames it makes their actions seem less dangerous than they are.  Her real names needs to be out there associated with her real actions.  Her name with that video needs to be the first things that comes up when anyone Google's her.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Oct 28, 2018)

Lady S said:


> I'm not surprised Spectrum fired her.  Most companies at this point have a "don't embarrass us when you're off the clock" policies.  If you go viral doing something questionable, your butt is getting fired.  Which is why I don't understand why people who are loud and racist continue to put their government names and their employer on social media.  I'm not even that outspoken on FB, but stopped listing my current employer about 2 jobs ago.  Spectrum is still a trash company that keeps raising their rates, though.



Chile...  I don't even have a photo connected to my Facebook page, I don't have any of my info filled out on there (education, employer, etc.),  and I frequently unfriend and block folks who cuss too much.


----------



## Shula (Nov 1, 2018)

UPDATE:
*Charlotte woman whose racist rant went viral is now missing*





Susan Jane Westwood, who was criminally charged for harassing two black women in an apartment complex, has gone missing, according to police. (Photo: Facebook @marygarris94)

A woman who was fired from her job and was given four criminal summonses for harassing two black women in an apartment complex — screaming “I’m white, I’m beautiful, I’m hot!” — is now missing, according to police.

Videos of Susan Jane Westwood, 51, went viral after several clips on Facebook on Oct. 19 showed her seemingly intoxicated and hounding two sisters named Leisa and Mary Garris, who were reportedly awaiting AAA car assistance in their Camden Fairview apartment complex in Charlotte, N.C.

“I’m white, I’m pretty, and I’m over 40 … and who are you? Do you live here?” Westwood asked the women in one video. “Do I need to call people?”

On numerous occasions, Westwood demands to know where the women live, while also bragging about her $125K salary and chanting “I’m white, I’m white” and “Is your baby daddy here?” She also threatened to “bring out my concealed weapon.”

According to a police report sent Thursday from the Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department to Yahoo Lifestyle, one sister also claimed Westwood “physically assaulted her and threatened her with bodily injury.” Westwood was issued various criminal summonses accusing her of simple assault and communicating threats.

After the videos went viral, Westwood was fired from her job at Charter Communications, with a spokesperson telling Yahoo Lifestyle Monday, “The incident recorded in Charlotte is a blatant violation of Charter’s code of conduct and clearly disregards the company’s commitment to inclusion and respectful behavior. As such, Ms. Westwood’s employment with the company has been terminated, effective immediately.”

A police representative tells Yahoo Lifestyle that on Wednesday, *because Westwood called 911 to falsely claim the women were trying to break into nearby apartments, she now has an additional charge: misusing 911*. However, when police attempted to serve the misdemeanor warrant to Westwood, she was nowhere to be found.

Police are asking anyone with information about Westwood’s location to call 911.

*Hmmm, she must've read the comments on the Daily Mail of other white folks calling her unattractive and the truth was too much for her. I told y'all they have different mirrors. Not going to lie, I was shocked and shook that she actually thought she was "thoroughbred fine". Gurrrlll. lol

Imagine clowning like this and then reading your own people saying, "But you ugly, tho" *


----------



## Shula (Nov 1, 2018)

Maybe she went to look for her chin. I really am a terrible person and I've been trying to "be best" since Sunday. FAIL        lol


----------



## Transformer (Nov 1, 2018)

The part that gets me is where she tells the 911 operator she’s willing to pay 2500.00 to have then removed.

This **** shares a parking lot with 200 other folks and thinks it is hers.  Where’s HER house with the private driveway with her 125,000 salary?

I loved the comment.....”they can find the  MAGABOMBER but not this chick.”


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 2, 2018)

Shula said:


> Maybe she went to look for her chin. I really am a terrible person and I've been trying to "be best" since Sunday. FAIL        lol




That's OK...  you know we've ditched the handbasket for a 747...  we'll  be riding to the great beyond in style...  do you have a meal request?


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Nov 2, 2018)

Shula said:


> Maybe she went to look for her chin. I really am a terrible person and I've been trying to "be best" since Sunday. FAIL        lol


She looks like that scream picture


----------



## Shula (Nov 2, 2018)

DirtyJerzeyGirly said:


> She looks like that scream picture





Nailed it!!! That's why I couldn't believe she kept *emphatically* stating, "I'm white; I'm beautiful!". I've always said white women have it so easy. Bleach your hair blonde and get a boob job and that's all it takes to be considered attractive to them. I don't get it at all. I just be like:






















The mediocrity up against the claimed superiority is staggering. What is y'all smoking?!!!


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 4, 2018)

She turned herself in

*A woman who was caught on camera berating two African-American women in a parking lot lost her job and has turned herself in to police *in Sunset Beach, North Carolina, according to authorities.

Susan Jane Westwood, 51, turned herself in on Saturday. *She was served with an outstanding misdemeanor warrant for the misuse of the 911 system and four criminal summons for simple assault and communicating threats, according to the Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department. She was transferred to the Brunswick County Sheriff's Department and her bond was set at $500.*

Westwood was caught on video on Oct. 19 berating sisters Leisa Meria Garris, 52, and Mary Michelle Garris, 49, while they were waiting for AAA to arrive in the parking lot for the Camden Fairview Apartments in Charlotte, North Carolina.

“I’m white and I’m hot. So what are you doing here?” Westwood said to the sisters. “I’m still going to make $125,000 Monday morning. Who are you, do you live here?”

“Do I need to bring out my concealed weapon too?” asked Westwood at one point during the encounter.

*Westwood called 911 and falsely claimed that the women were trying to break into residences, according to the Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department.*

*"Folks that are trying to break into apartments, they’re actually people that I’ve never see here before but they are African-American," Westwood said on the 911 call. "They’re trying to cause a problem."*

Along with recording Westwood's behavior, the Garris sisters also called 911 to report the harassment. Police arrived at the scene, but were unable to locate Westwood, and issued a warrant for her arrest on Oct. 30.

“She assaulted us both. So there should be charges,” said Mary Garris when she spoke with ABC News on Saturday. “We want to bring justice. We want to bring awareness to the community. People are being judged for the color of their skin.”

"It’s been an eye-opener,” continued Garris. "This happened only because we were standing out and waiting for AAA. This is alarming and upsetting."

Prior to her termination, Susan Westwood was employed at Charter Communications.

“The incident recorded in Charlotte is a blatant violation of Charter’s code of conduct and clearly disregards the company’s commitment to inclusion and respectful behavior," said Scott Pryzwanky, a spokesperson for the company, in a statement. "*As such, Ms. Westwood’s employment with the company has been terminated, effective immediately.”*

It was not immediately clear if Westwood had retained or was assigned an attorney.

This is the latest in a series of high-profile incidents in which a white person has called the police to report black people taking part in everyday activities.

Last month, a white woman in Brooklyn called the police after accusing a 9-year-old African-American boy of groping her. Security footage proved this was false.

Another white woman in St. Louis was fired from her job after a video went viral in which she blocked a black man from entering his own apartment building.

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/woman-har...a-parking-224005573--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## nysister (Nov 4, 2018)

^^^ Good, it's the least she can do.

I hope she stays miserable.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 4, 2018)

$500 bond


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> That's OK...  you know we've ditched the handbasket for a 747...  we'll  be riding to the great beyond in style...  do you have a meal request?



So correct. I bought my ticket with that base jumping thread. Is there a vegetarian selection and an aisle seat option?


----------



## Transformer (Nov 5, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> $500 bond



So for $50.00 she's free to continue her harassment.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 5, 2018)

@Chicoro - I reserved a private suite with a shower, spa treatment, butler service with International Michelin dining options and complimentary limousine service once we arrive.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> @Chicoro - I reserved a private suite with a shower, spa treatment, butler service with International Michelin dining options and complimentary limousine service once we arrive.



@Everything Zen ,
You are one of the biggest instigators of all, especially as it relates to that Mt. Everest thread. So, I guess it's poetic justice if you are the one who has to make the arrangements. With that stated and having gotten that off my soon to be burning chest, I would like to say, "Girl, you done good!"






I have NO COMMENT regarding that 10% or 50 dollar bond payment.


----------



## Shula (Nov 5, 2018)

I just wanted this picture here for posterity because she is BEAUTIFUL, she said. And I was wrong. She wasn't looking for her chin, she has plenty of chin as Jay Leno would agree. She was obviously off looking for her lips. My bad.


----------



## nysister (Nov 5, 2018)

The photo should be in the dictionary under 'crone'.

@Shula you keep making my day with your commentary.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 5, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> So correct. I bought my ticket with that base jumping thread. Is there a vegetarian selection and an aisle seat option?



Your wish is our command!


----------



## Transformer (Nov 5, 2018)

She stated that she’s “white and hot.”  Besides being liars white women are delusional.

By the way I’ve never seen someone with such sunken eyes. It’s also time for her blonde root touch up.

What would white Women do without hair bleach or blonde hair coloring?


----------



## Shula (Nov 6, 2018)

What's the difference? That's a DNA match.


----------



## Transformer (Nov 6, 2018)

Now, you knew you were going to get a mugshot and that's the best you can do?


----------



## Shula (Nov 6, 2018)

Transformer said:


> Now, you knew you were going to get a mugshot and that's the best you can do?



Well she has already been brainwashed to think white women are God's gift to the earth and finer than everybody else just because they have white skin and no other pluses. Like what more do we expect from her?!!  *Tyrese manic voice shrieking with tears all aflow*


----------



## nysister (Feb 7, 2020)

Update on this trash. She has the nerve to be on LinkedIn. Insurance Sales wom.... person and Life Changing advisor  

https://www.linkedin.com/in/susan-j-westwood-117b28191


----------



## nysister (Feb 7, 2020)

Only received probation.

Same scum, different day.

https://www.wccbcharlotte.com/2019/...assment-video-turns-herself-in-to-n-c-police/


----------

